# low marks in 12th not sure need Advice



## daishi44 (May 19, 2010)

hello everyone , now that the CBSE results  are out , as usual i got some pretty low marks rather unsuitable to get into a good college 82.4% overall  and just 73 in maths . i have an interest in going into the computing field , on operating system/parallel computing  or Game Programming<not design>. can anyone offer some advice or options regardin' this ??? thanks for the help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2010)

What about AIEEE results??

If there is no way in engg. then you can try BCA or B.Sc(CS) Hons.


----------



## manishjha18 (May 19, 2010)

hey do give the comet exam--and if u can get into paid seat--most of the seats in south are paid--u name any college


----------



## krates (May 19, 2010)

try donation...


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

Study hard,there is no short cut method,study real hard and clear AIEEE next year with a good rank.Stay away from all those private colleges,I am not sure about engineering colleges,but I have seen a few doctors passing from private colleges of South India after spending lakhs and lakhs of rupees and they are the worst physicians I have ever seen.


----------



## daishi44 (May 24, 2010)

thanks for the information . i wont be getting a paid seat as my parents cant afford it . i am hopeful of getting an admission in a Msc theoretical computer science in a reputed college . hope luck is on my side


----------



## red dragon (May 24, 2010)

Best of luck mate,you will do just great.Work hard and have faith in God and yourself.


----------



## confused (May 24, 2010)

what abt iitjee and aieee?? u gave them or not?? dude AFAIK none of the reputed engg colleges in india give admission on XII board mark basis....so be calm.
all the best for jee and aieee results.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 24, 2010)

All the best mate... i'd suggest you shell out some money, drop a year and join some coaching classes and do well in next year's AIEEE or IIT...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2010)

daishi44 said:


> hello everyone , now that the CBSE results  are out , as usual i got some pretty low marks rather unsuitable to get into a good college 82.4% overall  and just 73 in maths . i have an interest in going into the computing field , on operating system/parallel computing  or Game Programming<not design>. can anyone offer some advice or options regardin' this ??? thanks for the help


I got the same thing last year. 81.8%. But life is never over with low marks alone. You can still get a decent college depending on your entrance exam performance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2010)

81.8 class XII is LOW? What is the World coming to?


----------



## prasath_digit (May 25, 2010)

daishi44 said:


> hello everyone , now that the CBSE results  are out , as usual i got some pretty low marks rather unsuitable to get into a good college 82.4% overall  and just 73 in maths . i have an interest in going into the computing field , on operating system/parallel computing  or Game Programming<not design>. can anyone offer some advice or options regardin' this ??? thanks for the help



f*** marks & our education system.......don lose faith u'll achieve ur goals. Still u can get into a decent college. prove ur self after tat in your choosen field & in ur work.........


----------



## Ron (May 26, 2010)

I am from Nepal and dont know much about the education system. Yet AFAIK the +2 marks are of no use in India. Coz my cbse results are out and even securing 97 in computer is  not turning fruitful for me. My relatives out in India are saying me either to appear in competitive exams or get admission via donation....

Pls correct me if i am wrong

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> 81.8 class XII is LOW? What is the World coming to?



[OFFTOPIC]
Looking at the cbse result i feel India is so competitive that there is no place for average students.It is very good if the students studies himself without any pressure but unlike it is not happening. If this continues than the school students must suffer great presuure from their own parents.


----------



## XTerminator (May 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 81.8 class XII is LOW? What is the World coming to?



eggjactly


----------



## thewisecrab (May 26, 2010)

Dear OP

I got 70%, was expecting 80%, but am still happy. Nobody gives a sh1t about 12th marks. Its all about your entrance exams, which (no excuses) you must do well in.

Speaking of which, I'm not going to IIT this year


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 26, 2010)

Chill man, wait for the entrance exam results, and see what happens - if you cannot get admission in engineering, join a B.Sc (computer science/IT) course and go on, continue with an M.Sc and you will be set for software development......Also, remember that your performance in 12th does not indicate your performance in the degree exams - they are very different and you may do a lot better in the degree examination despite not having that good marks in 12th.

(Random comment: Too many people, too many people......dang! Everyone's getting 80+ marks these days! )


----------



## metalfan (May 26, 2010)

@metalheadgautham Where were you which college u got yaar ,,been following your threads on TD yaar


----------



## escape7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 81.8 class XII is LOW? What is the World coming to?



Exactly. That's not low, that's pretty decent, I had 66.6% overall and 47 in Maths :/ ... but that was 5 years ago... I am running my own company now so it doesn't matter

On Topic: Dude, what abt entrances? they don't have a cutoff, have you applied anywhere? If not then please do so next year and try harder...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 19, 2010)

i have heard about suicide attemts on getting 95% , so forget it , todays teens are just unpredictable. though u are way too good at 80% seriously , atleast iam jealous.

and since every one is suggesting Bsc and OP too likes programming and stuff.
so i would suggest Bsc Gaming or equivalent diploma from a reputed animation school.

ull enter a high scope industry and wouldnt have to drop your flair for coding.
try getting accustomed with flash actionscripting its in high demand.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 19, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 81.8 class XII is LOW? What is the World coming to?


Yeah, I don't feel its low. Then where should I be, I got 72.4 % !!!


----------



## daishi44 (Jun 21, 2010)

my luck hasn't left me ... finally i got a good course in a good college . Integrated MSc in computer science in Coimbatore institute of technology.... its quite good and is a really good college< hope some of you have heard of it >  finally i got to study the course i wanted to .. thanks for the support guys .. your advice really helped me when i was going through a tough time


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 21, 2010)

12th Exams really don't matter. What matters are the entrance tests.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 22, 2010)

daishi44 said:


> my luck hasn't left me ... finally i got a good course in a good college . Integrated MSc in computer science in Coimbatore institute of technology.... its quite good and is a really good college< hope some of you have heard of it >  finally i got to study the course i wanted to .. thanks for the support guys .. your advice really helped me when i was going through a tough time



You are very lucky indeed. I will tell you something - these integrated 5-year M.Sc courses are better in terms of learning compared to any BE degree (even at IIT). I'm not talking about placements or jobs here, but you are going to learn more computer science than any BE/B.Tech graduate, which will help you in your job since it means you are familiar with more things. Also, M.Sc courses are really better for people who are "interested" in the field and not just using it to get some kind of job. 

Congratulations on getting admission! 

(Also: At the end of 5 years, you can boast to all your B.Tech/BE friends that you have a *master's degree* . Just kidding )


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 22, 2010)

> Integrated MSc in computer science in Coimbatore institute of technology.


CIT is a nice place to study. I also did my degree in Coimbatore.  .


----------



## Harshwardhan (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi friend, If there is no way in engg. then you can try BCA or B.Sc(CS) Hons. In this program is not need to score high marks in 12th. You can take admission in BCA. I have done my BCA and pursuing MCA from Sikkim Manipal University.  Sikkim Manipal University is the best university of India for distance learning program. It is also accredited by government and there is no entrance test for admission. The SMUDE uses the latest edunxt technology to create a virtual classroom where you can interact with the faculty and students and thereby also network with other students, which is a unique and one of its kind feature amongst other colleges offering distance education. This course is primarily for working professionals and people who do not have the time or resources to get a full time BCA.  For the prospectus and speaking to their counselor you can register for free at: The Degree That Works! The MBA that makes business leaders out of students.


----------



## suzhiuo0 (Aug 31, 2010)

Collection and Reflection: Overall NFL Team Rankings
Feb10Collection and Reflection: Overall NFL Team Rankings
Posted by Jesse Rios under Power Rankings
This list is a reflection, without bias, ranking the NFL’s 32 teams from the 2007 Season. bo bo smith what they're saying: showing a lot of natural skill and giving effort on the field,bo smith is an aggressive cornerback with good upside.  These rankings are coming out a week after the Super Bowl to avoid team-changing trades, exiting free agents, retirees and incoming players to remember who was better in ‘07.martin tevaseu height:6-2 weight:325 age:22 college:nevada-las vegas experience:r team:new york jets martin tevaseu (dt/6-1/310/nevada-las vegas/boonville, ca) was before marked as an undrafted free agency by the cleveland browns on may 17, 2010, and was issued on june 15.
I devised a ranking system based on points to further support the lack of bias in these rankings.age 24 position g experience 2 years college nebraska team:new york jets matt slauson (born february 18, 1986) is an american football guard for the new york jets in the national football league.  The accumulation of points in this system comes by:
Regular Season:Win = +1.allison was marginalised for the 2009 time of the year after pain a tattered acl contrary to the philadelphia eagles in the jets last preseason game.0        Loss = -1.allison's 83 receptions are second in all-time single-season school history.0
Post Season:Entrance = +1.a 2008 honorable-mention all-big 12 coaches’ choice at nebraska, he recorded 88 tackles, three sacks and 17 tackles-for-loss in his collegiate career.5        Bye = +0.a 10-game starter at right guard in 2006, dan gay mainly performed right undertake as a juvenile, but furthermore begun one game at left guard and five at left undertake due to an wound to peak 10 outlook jason smith.5
Win = +2.4 backyards per convey, and 21 touchdowns.0        Loss = -1.38 worth of apparel and were ascribed only $21.0    Super Bowl Win = +5.37 seconds 10 backyard dash = 1.0
* Tie in rankings goes to strength of schedule, squad and/or how well the team finished their season.after the 2006 time of the year, allison went into the nfl draft.
The Rankings:
1.5 dismisses and one interception. New England Patriots, 21 pts.5 dismisses and two interceptions.  18-1 with one loss at the wrong time, but the Pats still broke records, overcame controversies and awed NFL fans everywhere.after a solid presentation all through the time of the year, conner acquired all-american respects by pro football weekly, who locations an additional premium on gifts and preliminary worth in the assortment process.  They had the best QB, WR threats and experienced defense throughout ‘07 to rank #1.after a slow start throughout his freshman time of the year, considering with fumble-issues for the first time in his vocation, he made a key assistance in a triumph contrary to arizona, where he ran a punt come back for 45 backyards, and subsequent ran for 59 backyards to set usc up for their last 10 points in their game.
2.2007 david clowney was marked by the new york jets on october 3, 2007. New York Giants, 18.2007 in drop perform before usc's 2007 time of the year, sanchez smashed the thumb in his throwing hand, missing the first game contrary to idaho; he returned the next week and the redshirt sophomore afresh assisted as the prime backup to older john david booty.5 pts.2006 season jeff cumberland earned honorable mention freshman all-america respects by the sporting news … played in all 11 sport, beginning five at taut end … finished the time of the year with 16 catches,Brandon Jacobs jersey, joined for the second most on the group … led group with two receptions for 31 backyards vs.  A fantastic finish after a questionable start to 2007.5 dismisses, pledged only 3 punishments and made all the line calls.   A win in the Super Bowl defines their destined ‘07.5 dismisses, six passes deflected, two fumble recoveries, one compelled fumble and one interception.  The Giants matured so much since last season’s “Ballin” and so did their coach PERIOD
3.3 backyard average) and 23 punts for 182 backyards (7. Green Bay Packers, 13 pts.3 backyards per convey,PIERRE GARCON jersey, as a senior.  Favre definitely proved he can still do it all.3 ppg) and 16th nationally in total protecting against (307.  Grant picked up the slack when the team needed it.3 of their preseason cornerback power ranking.  Kapman and the Packers D (at every position) became heavily intimidating, and HC McCarthy set his leadership in stone for GB.3 in the ap poll.
4.3 ypg), 25th in total protecting against (329. Indianapolis Colts, 11 pts.33 40-yard dash in jump testing.  Manning and the Colts were shadowed by the Pats regular season, and the Colts faltered before they could make an impact where it counts.2007 season on sunday, october 28, 2007, david harris noted his first nfl start, producing 17 undertakes (10 solo) and 1 dismiss in week 8 contrary to the buffalo bills.
5.” at the 2008 nfl combine, o'connell ran the 40-yard dash in 4. Dallas Cowboys, 11 pts.”warren aggravated an ankle junction wound soon before the nfl combine, where he laboured in place drills and ran the 40-yard dash in 4.  Wade couldn’t win his first playoff game but the a�Boys had an excellent season behind Romo, Barber, T.40—a discount so large that it is considered shoplifting under florida law.O.5 backyards per greeting, with a time of the year long of 60 yards. and their powerful D.5 backyards on 43 punts, shattering the school record held by dike eddleman since 1948 (43.
6.2004 chauncey washington was directed academically ineligible for the 2004 time of the year and was redshirted. San Diego Chargers, 8.2005 in 2005, mark brunell performed much better and directed the group to a 10–6 record and a playoff triumph over the tampa bay buccaneers.5 pts.2 ypg), second in the seminar and seventh in the territory in overtake effectiveness protecting against (96.  Turner turned the team around; inspired by their fans and teammates affected by Cali’s blaze.5 undertakes for decrease, and noted a sack.  Cromartie, Rivers, Tomlinson Merriman and Jackson are a future worth looking at for NFL fans.5 undertakes for decrease, 1.
7.5 for a loss) and set a school record with 14. Jacksonville Jaguars, 8.5 dismisses, which ranks fifth in school history.5 pts.1 choose on attack undertake d'brickashaw ferguson in an effort to rebuild their attack line.  Monster D-Line, monster O-Line, quick & experienced RBs, and a great QB to start a roll for the Jags into next season.1 rtg), eighth in the homeland in tallying protecting against (16.
8.additionally, revis waives any future assurances in his present contract. Seattle Seahawks, 6.according to exceptional groups adviser mike westhoff, "the committee is still out," on tanner purdum.5 pts.according to sports illustrated′s tony pauline wilson was "graded as a edge middle around choose by nfl scouting services" former to his older time of the year, "but has since cemented himself as a peak 100 choice.  Nagging injuries slowed the Hawks but a much improved pass rush should keep Seattle ready for more in ‘08.5 dismisses, three compelled fumbles, a fumble recovery and one interception which he returned for 90 backyards to tally a touchdown.
9.a four-time pro bowl assortment, tony richardson has furthermore performed for the minnesota vikings and kansas city chiefs. Pittsburgh Steelers, 4.a defensive undertake his first two times of the year, dan gay swapped to attack guard in 2006 and went on to start the next three years alternating between every attack line place with the exclusion of center.5 pts.a couple of roster moves.  A great start but worse finish, and now they decide to keep the grass again in Heinz:At least Parker and Holmes ran well in good weather on grass.against the houston texans in the first week of the time of the year, harris completed with 11 undertakes (6 solo),Johnny Knox jersey, a dismiss, and a deflected overtake as the protecting against permitted none points.
10.2008 mark sanchez went into jump perform after the 2008 time of the year as the front-runner to conquer the beginning quarterback place, but faced powerful affray from arkansas-transfer and previous razorback starter mitch mustain and redshirt freshman aaron corp; mustain, like sanchez a year previous, was the peak quarterback in the territory approaching out of high school in 2006. Tennessee Titans, 4.2008 on march 3, 2008, pace and the new york jets came to periods on a six-year, $42 million deal that encompasses $22 million in assured money.5 pts.2008 season as the beginning cornerback for the jets in his second time of the year,darrelle revis established himself as an all-pro cornerback after being joined for second amidst interception managers through week 15 of the 2008 nfl time of the year with five picks.  Vince didn’t exactly suffer the Madden Curse, and LenDale proved his worth.4 backyards per punt and held a 4.  The D stepped up to the challenge and led the team to the playoffs with Collins and Co.4 backyards per punt on 57 endeavours, shattering the record he set the preceding season.
11.0 undertakes for decrease, 6. Cleveland Browns, 4 pts.1 backyards per game (second best in conference usa) and had five 100-yard obtaining sport, which was the most in a lone time of the year at ecu.  No playoffs but a heck of a record while great play in the AFC.aaron wilson (may 3, 2010). The awesome team was finally built and started to play on time.accomplishments and honors first contestant in partition 1-a annals to overtake for 8,000 backyards and run for 4,000 backyards in career first contestant in partition 1-a annals to overtake for 2,000 backyards and run for 1,000 backyards in a time of the year two times in a career second contestant in partition 1-a annals to hurry for 1,000 backyards and overtake for 2,000 backyards in a season fourth contestant in partition 1-a annals to tally 200 points and overtake for 200 points in a career sixth contestant in partition 1-a annals to overtake for 200 backyards and hurry for 200 backyards in a lone game (vs.  Anderson’s connection with Edwards is undeniable.aaron wilson (july 20, 2010).  Will the Crennel era truly be allowed to begin in Ohio?
12.5 dismisses and 154 tackles. Tampa Bay Buccaneers, 2.5 dismisses and 2 interceptions, and made second group all-pro.5 pts.5 dismisses and one fumble.  (Tampa D) + (Galloway + Hilliard + Garcia) = Good + (Graham) = Much better.after the rose bowl, sanchez said it would be "hard" to depart usc for the nfl and "probably couldn't manage it; he furthermore cited that the new york jets were a likely to group to signal with.
13.after playing in the team's decrease to the denver broncos on october 4,Jason Pierre-Paul Jersey, the cowboys waived washington the next day and marked cletis gordon. Washington Redskins, 2.after that agreement expired, he was re-signed afresh on march 16, 2010.5 pts.after primarily displaying concern in residing for his last time of the year of eligibility, he became the first usc quarterback since todd marinovich after the 1990 time of the year to depart school with residual eligibility to go in to the nfl draft, whereas because of his redshirt time of the year he had built up adequate credits to graduate and left the usc campus with a bachelor's stage in communications.  Coaching decisions set a�Skins back on a year they wished they had back with such a great but aging team.5 dismisses in 13 sport, shattering the previous record of 13 dismisses in a lone time of the year set in 1995 by mike vrabel.  God bless Sean Taylor, his family and friends.5 dismisses in four times of the year at washington state and was entitled wsu's leon bender award victor as cougars' defensive lineman of the year as older when he begun 11 sport at dt and one at de.
14.3 in 40-yard dash) as well as his incomparable gut feelings and area dream but some state he is rather undersized, at 193 pounds (88 kg), for the school game. Minnesota Vikings, 0 pts.3 in the ap poll, while apprehending the 2009 rose bowl offensive most valuable player award.  Tarvaris Jackson improved behind a great O-Line, RBs and trusted D.a labouring pennington was dragged by head adviser eric mangini in the middle of the fourth quarter and restored by clemens.  AP is calling for 2,000yds in ‘08.a pro bowl assortment in 2002, damien woody won two super bowl rings with the patriots.
15.after the team's failed endeavours to trade him, allison was waived by the vikings on august 4, 2009. Arizona Cardinals, 0 pts.against pittsburgh, he returned punts for 22 and 45 backyards, each of which set up virginia touchdowns on the later possession.  Recovered well with injury to Leinart a week after his wining, and a refurbished Edge and Dansby were worth watching.allison has since retrieved and is actually organising to sustain a location on the hardworking roster.  The Warner to Fitzgerald+Boldin hookup were quite nice, but when’s a TE going to step up for Arz?
16.' he has abounding of arm. Houston Texans, 0 pts. he subsequent tweeted it was time to wake n bake," a quotation to marijuana.  The most IRs, the most turnovers, Sage Rosenfels throwing to Kevin Walter & Andre Johnson, and Ron Dayne & Darius Walker carrying the rock YET they still improved every game and finished 8-8.2007 mark brunell underwent surgery on january 8, 2007, to fix a impaired labrum in his throwing shoulder, but returned in time for teaching camp.
17.53 40 yard dash 41 inch vertical 26 bench reps 6. Philadelphia Eagles, 0 pts.5) and quarterback stresses (15).  Forget the early part of ‘07, do you remember the end? 5-3 in their last 8 with close losses to the Patriots, Seahawks and Giants.3 backyards per greeting and 93.
18.age 24 position p experience 1 years college idaho team:new york jets t. Cincinnati Bengals, -2 pts.age 24 position lb experience 2 years college wingate team: new york jets kenwin cummings (born july 23, 1986 in maxton, north carolina) is an american football linebacker for the new york jets of the national football league.  Disruptions, injuries and faults led to the downfall of the a�07 Bengals.2009 nfl season sione went into the 2009 time of the year a back up defensive tackle.  Nothing to do but look forward to next season.2009 season clowney apprehended 14 passes for 191 yards in new york jets.  But really, when’s the management going to change for the better?  I’m sure 85 wants to know.2008 season in late february, the jets swapped mlb jonathan vilma to the new orleans saints, and david harris was entitled the starter at inside linebacker for the 2008 season.  So does Cincy.2008 season mike devito glimpsed considerable more playing time seeming in all 16 sport and notes not less than one undertake in 14 games. Who dey think they are?  Two seasons ago the media wondered why there were so many criminals on the Bengals?  Who scouted them?  Who’s responsible for the crew of crims?
19.0 dismisses, two compelled fumbles, and one fumble recovery. Chicago Bears, -2 pts.0 dismisses, three broken-up passes, and three compelled fumbles.  Which would you use for your franchise?  A) Grossman, Griese, Orton.after a year of observing, discovering and getting more powerful,WILLIE BROWN jersey, dustin started to get many of time on the area and brandish his power and athleticism.  B) Benson, Peterson.after contemplating going into the nfl draft, departing usc or moving to a distinct school (with simpler learned requirements), washington was boosted by his parents, partners and university employees to stay in school and aim on academics while giving his own way through school.  C) None of the Above?   (That’s what I thought.after expending time with the perform squad and with the scottish claymores,Brady Quinn Jersey, brandon moore first glimpsed activity in 2003, seeming in three sport and beginning one.)  At least their 2-0 finish was promising.after glimpsing restricted activity as a sophomore, he was a first-team all-district assortment as a juvenile after listing 92 undertakes, nine dismisses and a impeded additional issue attempt.
20.54 40 yard dash 36 inch vertical 6. Buffalo Bills, -2 pts.57 seconds 20 backyard short shuttle = 4.  Jauron improved the Bills greatly from last season but they still have their kinks to work out.5 dismisses, a overtake defensed and a fumble recovery.  I’m very impressed with Lynch and the Bills desire to improve on D even when stunned with various injuries.5 dismisses, compelled one fumble and retrieved another.  K.5 dismisses, 10 stresses, one compelled fumble and a impeded boot in eight association contests.O.5 dismisses, 12 undertakes for decrease (tied for second on the team), a team-leading 30 stresses, three passes batted down and three compelled fumbles. is on schedule and the Whitner-Simpson safety combo can be in effect for ‘08.5 dismisses, 15 stresses, three passes defensed, one compelled fumble and one fumble recovery.
21.12, following the jets' bye on oct. Carolina Panthers, -2 pts.15 seconds vertical jump = 32.  Vinny half-did it but Carr couldn’t.after missing almost three weeks, sanchez was unblocked to play in the opener contrary to virginia on the last scrimmage of drop camp.  Delhomme’s return should be worth looking forward to but what happened to Deangelo’s promise other than one game with a few good plays?  From Foster’s ‘07 performance, can he really be the back of their future?  Plenty of needs were only covered up to be exposed before the ‘07 season began and crumpled.after much aim and hard work, chauncey washington eventually retrieved learned eligibility in the jump of 2006,Roddy White jersey, and retrieved his scholarship that august.  They better not do the same this offseason.after his time in brampton, he obtained three scholarship boasts from national collegiate athletic association (ncaa) schools before acknowledging one from rutgers.
22.2009 season in early september mike devito marked a 3-year agreement elongation to stay with the new york jets through 2012. Detroit Lions, -2 pts.2009 season kenwin cummings was marked to the hardworking roster throughout the 2009 time of the year but did not take part in any games.  Millen’s still there but their multitude of backs paid off.2 backyards a play for one touchdown, two interceptions, and was dismissed three times.  Kitna dealt with hits (& concussions) yet still proved his heart.2 grading in the coaches poll and no.  But they were inconsistent overall on D and O.2 in the coaches poll and no.
23.2010 season revis liked to renegotiate his agreement with the group as both edges had acquiesced he outperformed his at the time present (rookie) agreement next his stunning 2009 season. New Orleans Saints, -2 pts.2010 nfl draft considered one of the best fullbacks available in the 2010 nfl draft, john conner was selected in the fifth round (139th overall) by the new york jets. Disappointing after a great ‘06.2 million agreement with the new york jets on march 14, 2010.  Brees improved but not in time, plus an 0-2 finish tanks the Saints to bottom 10.2 yards-per-reception.  Mario Williams had a good time beating up Reggie and the Saints too.2 or 3 receiver who can impact a game by moving the chains or getting deep on an opponent's nickelback.
24.59 40 backyard dash at the nfl combine. Denver Broncos, -2 pts.59 40 backyard dash 33 inch vertical jump 23 bench press repetitions 7.  Remember early in ‘07 they were barely pulling out wins?  Well that was with WRs Javon Walker and Brandon Marshall.0 backyards per punt).  Then Walker went down and Marshall proved his #1 status.0 1,895 16 9 1992 127 219 58.  But the Broncos never really picked up the slack they began to give in Week 1.0 1,609 7 4 professional career nfl draft following his older time of the year, mark mark brunell was chosen by the green bay packers in the 5th around of the 1993 nfl draft.
25.16 backyards per rec. Baltimore Ravens, -6 pts.19, 2006 by david carr of the houston texans).  Best memories: McGahee, the Pats loss, the aging yet still enthusiastic D, and Ed Reed’s ST returns.2008 in the 2008 preseason game clowney directed all receivers with four receptions for 163 backyards and two touchdowns.
26.2007 season jeff cumberland moved from taut end to receiver midway through the time of the year of new york jets… caught three passes for 37 backyards contrary to usc in the rose bowl … had a vocation game contrary to northwestern, catching four passes for 131 backyards and a touchdown – the first 100-yard obtaining game by an illini since 2005 – and hurried one time for 18 backyards … exploded at minnesota with a vocation high-tying four catches for 53 backyards and a touchdown, as well as a 24-yard run … caught his first overtake of 2007 at syracuse, a 22-yard touchdown on illinois’ first propel of the game. San Francisco 49ers, -6 pts.2007 nfl draft darrelle revis broadcast he would decline his older year at pittsburgh to go in the 2007 nfl draft; he was advised one of the peak 3 cornerbacks available—along with leon hall of michigan and aaron ross of texas—,and was one of the 30 to be drafted.  Just wait for next season:that is if Alex Smith is really the QB SF expects him to be.after the ownership completed, scott had to be restrained from the referee by partner terrell suggs.  Gore’s knees are holding up, and the D can still be promising with players returning in ‘08.after the misuse was disclosed, sirretta coles separated the man, who was subsequent punished to nine years in prison.
27.a wholesome pennington produced in little playing time for clemens in 2006. Atlanta Falcons, -8 pts.aaron kia height:6-5 weight:290 age:24 college:hawaii hometown:mililani, hi experience:r team:new york jets references bassett (may 3, 2010).  Harrington was efficient but couldn’t pull out wins.94 short shuttle 10-foot-11 broad jump matthew mulligan matthew ben mulligan (born january 18, 1985 in bangor, maine) is an american football taut end for the new york jets of the national football league.  Redman could throw all over but that was after ex-HC Petino left the team.95 three-cone drill 3.  Norwood isn’t all he was in the ‘06 preseason but that could be Dunn’s presence lingering over.92 short shuttle 10-foot-1 broad jump professional career jerricho cotchery was chosen by the new york jets in the fourth around (108th overall) of the 2004 nfl draft.
28.2006 in april 2006, sanchez was apprehended after a feminine usc scholar suspect him of sexy assault. New York Jets, -8 pts.2006 on september 24, 2006,GAINES ADAMS jersey, mark brunell smashed the nfl record for most successive completions in lone game when he accomplished his first 22 passes contrary to the houston texans (which, incidently, was joined eight weeks subsequent on nov.  Mangini’s a hero in my books, Pennington still has it but Clemens may be worthy of starting in ‘08.a three-time all-pro and four-time pro bowl assortment, kris jenkins performed seven times of the year for the panthers before being swapped to the jets in 2008.  Rhodes, Revis, Harris, Coleman, Cotchery, Mangold, Ferguson and Smith are the Jets real future.a pro bowl assortment in 2003, laveranues coles has furthermore performed for the washington redskins and cincinnati bengals.
29.after the game, weatherford clarified that he had undergone surgery throughout school to correct a genetic heart status that initiated his heart to rush, and that throughout his expert vocation the difficulty had not recurred until this game. Kansas City Chiefs, -8pts.after the hawkeyes won the 2009 outback bowl on january 1, 2009,ART SHELL jersey, greene broadcast he would go in the 2009 nfl draft.  A 9-Loss streak to finish ‘07.2009 season with the supplement of new faces to the jets protecting against, and the "organized chaos" coach rex ryan conveyed in, harris was anticipated to fare very well.  QB controversy not worth making a controversy out of where Gonzalez suffered but Bowe flourished for what it was from Croyle.2009 season marquice cole made 7 undertakes all through the 2009 season.
30.allison directed the seminar and was 4th nationally in receptions per game with 7. Oakland Raiders, -8 pts.age 25 position ot experience 3 years college new mexico team:new york jets robert wayne robert turner ii (born 1984-08-20 in austin, texas) is an american football attack lineman for the new york jets in the national football league.  Russell should have been in months before December.5 undertakes for decrease, one dismiss,Chad Henne jersey, one compelled fumble, two fumble recoveries, one interception and six overtake breakups.  Culpepper showed promise and McCown’s interception prone abilities reminds me of the Raiders from ‘06.5 undertakes for decrease, five overtake breakups, one compelled fumble, one fumble recovery and an interception.  When are they going to improve?  Michael Bush and (insert Rhodes, Fargas or Jordan) may not be enough, so should they go for a Long line or McFadden?
31.25 million, including a signing bonus just over $1 million. St.2010 season with the exodus of defensive end marques douglas, it appears probable mike devito will be in the blend for the beginning job. Louis Rams, -10 pts.26 second hangtime average.  3-13 could have been caused by Pace and other important pieces’ injuries.29 20 backyard shuttle 8-foot-11 broad jump professional career 2007 nfl draft david harris was projected to proceed any location from the late-second around to the fourth around former to the 2007 nfl draft.  Yet they never showed promise finishing with 4 straight losses on the wheels of Jackson.29 attack guard outlook in the nation. -175 net points.275 million contract.
32.after 2001 and 2002 crusades which glimpsed his general figures fall, ellis rebounded in 2003 with an outstanding 12. Miami Dolphins, -14.after a frustrating time of the year in 2005, coles relished a rebirth in 2006, exactly due to the good wellbeing of quarterback, chad pennington.  Their franchise was saved perfection in two ways.(* comprises nfl combine) carolina panthers kris jenkins completed the 2002 time of the year with 60 undertakes and 7 dismisses, en path to an alternate look on the nfc's pro bowl group, where he restored an hurt warren sapp.  ‘72 kept perfect and ‘07 avoided it in losses thanks to Mr.) with 2 tds in 2002 regardless of missing 5 sport with a knee injury. Camarillo., the family dwelled in daleville, alabama, where tony excelled as a three-sport letterman in football, basketball,Darrius Heyward-Bey jersey, and pathway & field.  Injuries to Green, Thomas, and Crowder hurt all season long throughout a�07., has been chosen to five pro bowls and has been an all-pro six times.  Was Ted Ginn,R.WILLIAMS jersey, Jr., where he teamed with erron kinney and assisted the patrick henry patriots to the 1994 state football championship. really worth the pick over Brady Quinn in last season’s draft?  For the answer, ask the worse team from 2007.) with 23 tds while catching 13 passes for 200 backyards (15.
Topics related to the article:


   Ziggy Hood jersey Chiefs beef up offensive line wi

   BRETT KEISEL jersey Giants sign S Rolle to 5-yr.,

   NATE DAVIS jersey Carter hopes to build off big ga


----------

